# Calamity!



## Canalsman (Nov 19, 2018)

I arrived in Calais this afternoon.

One hour later I got caught up in one of the fuel protests in a blockade.

Whilst waiting on a slip road an Hungarian HGV forced its way past me on the right, taking to the pavement, and sideswiped my 'van.

There is significant damage to the offside rear corner, the roof moulding cap has been turn off, the offside rear locker door is scuffed, as is the window above.

The driver has been arrested and the police have provided his details.

I am going to have to return to the UK, after 48 hours wait time for vet treatment for the dogs, for repairs.

It's an insurance job and the wheels are in motion.

I need it fixed speedily given that I live in the 'van and I need a quality job doing.

I'm looking for recommendations in the Surrey or Hampshire area.

Help!

Thank you ...


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 19, 2018)

oh dear.... so sorry to hear this....   

if none of our WC folks can help - there is a local small neighbourhood social media  called 'nextdoor'   if you go to  Find your neighbourhood | Nextdoor   and type in a local dover address and your email address anyone who knows of a good campervan garage may well respond to you 

hope you get fixed up soonn

be thankful its not Friday !!!   these things often happen on a weekend  xx


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 19, 2018)

Really looking in the Surrey or North Hampshire area. My daughters live in that area ...


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 19, 2018)

Actually I'll give Johns Cross a call in the morning and see if they can help.

Anybody used them for body repairs?


----------



## Linda (Nov 19, 2018)

The place that fixed CampervanAnnie's van (A W Marine) is based in Canvey Island and is highly recommended.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 19, 2018)

runnach said:


> Ah, ok, I now understand, sorry.



Thanks, but I've had another thought as you will see. They're WC supporters ...


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 19, 2018)

Linda said:


> The place that fixed CampervanAnnie's van (A W Marine) is based in Canvey Island and is highly recommended.



Beat me to it.

They come highly recommended by Full Member too.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 19, 2018)

Linda said:


> The place that fixed CampervanAnnie's van (A W Marine) is based in Canvey Island and is highly recommended.



Thanks, good suggestion. I'll ring them ...


----------



## runnach (Nov 19, 2018)

Awful news Chris, Peter at John Cross was my first thoughts and I had forgotten about Annies man but she was well impressed with their work 

I feel gutted for you and hope you get sorted pronto

Channa


----------



## pamjon (Nov 19, 2018)

*Chris*

Sorry to hear about that Chris, but at least you are ok. Really hope it all works out.
pj


----------



## Mul (Nov 19, 2018)

Hope ypu get sorted soon. We had alternator break at the main Dover Petrol station and local garage did mechanical but they're not body/motorhome repairers so no use, sorry. If you do need mechanics engine looked at i can dig out details ?


----------



## witzend (Nov 19, 2018)

Does Your insurers have a list of their authorised  repairers


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 19, 2018)

witzend said:


> Does Your insurers have a list of their authorised  repairers



Apparently not. But I prefer to choose anyway.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 19, 2018)

I have emailed pictures to A W Marine and Johns Cross.

I'll call them in the morning and see what transpires.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your much appreciated collective support


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 19, 2018)

runnach said:


> Drop GWAYGWAY a pm, he is Dover based. He may be able to suggest a repair shop?



Nobody around here that I know of at all, there is actually a dearth of everything in this area.


----------



## izwozral (Nov 19, 2018)

Gutted for you Chris, what a bummer of a start.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 20, 2018)

*Good luck*

One of the "Fears of Full-timing" is What to do if you do not have the MoHo.
We loaned ours out and the awning got damaged.
Insurance arranged the repair but we had to book in to a "Holiday Cottage" for a week Sat to Sat.
Got the MoHo to them 8am Mon morning and got it back late afternoon Wed a bit earlier than expected so all was well.
The person who damaged the awning paid for the accommodation...
Not sure any insurance would cover that....

I believe Annie slept in her van but maybe not
The options apart from friends/relatives

rental as we did
AirBNB !
Travelodge
Buy a tent  and a serviced camp-site
A camping pod


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 20, 2018)

*Dolphin in southampton*

So sorry to hear about this. And so irritating when it wasn’t anything to do with your fault.
We used dolphin motorhomes in Southampton for a water leak. They were very pleasant to deal with and squeezed us in between other jobs. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Debroos (Nov 20, 2018)

How awful. Best of luck with it all...


----------



## alcam (Nov 20, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> They come highly recommended by Full Member too.



Think a few on here [including myself] have used , and recommended , them . I first heard about them on here , can't remember who from .


----------



## alcam (Nov 20, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> One of the "Fears of Full-timing" is What to do if you do not have the MoHo.
> We loaned ours out and the awning got damaged.
> Insurance arranged the repair but we had to book in to a "Holiday Cottage" for a week Sat to Sat.
> Got the MoHo to them 8am Mon morning and got it back late afternoon Wed a bit earlier than expected so all was well.
> ...



Used Airbnb [!?] myself when getting work done at autotrail factory . Probably best and cheapest option for short term rents . 
Good thing about Travelodge is they are all dog friendly !


----------



## Fifer (Nov 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear what happened Chris. Hope you get it all sorted soon


----------



## harrow (Nov 20, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I arrived in Calais this afternoon.
> 
> One hour later I got caught up in one of the fuel protests in a blockade.
> 
> ...



I would get a accident management company involved like Free Motor Legal | The free alternative to motor legal protection and legal expenses insurance

The Romanian lorry drive who wrote off our car decided his insurance company had gone bust !


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Nov 20, 2018)

harrow said:


> I would get a accident management company involved like Free Motor Legal | The free alternative to motor legal protection and legal expenses insurance
> 
> *The Romanian lorry drive who wrote off our car decided his insurance company had gone bust *!



That raises an interesting point; if a foreign driver is uninsured does the Motor Insurance Bureau cover for one's loss as they would if the uninsured vehicle were UK Registered? After all they are funded by levies on UK Insurers, but not Foreign Insurers.

Geoff


----------



## harrow (Nov 20, 2018)

nicholsong said:


> That raises an interesting point; if a foreign driver is uninsured does the Motor Insurance Bureau cover for one's loss as they would if the uninsured vehicle were UK Registered? After all they are funded by levies on UK Insurers, but not Foreign Insurers.
> 
> Geoff



My insurance company, *MoreThan did not chase them* even though we were pushed sideways down the M4


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 20, 2018)

I contacted A W Marine but have decided not to use them because I can't stay in the 'van on their premises and the repair they believe may take two weeks.

I am planning to use Johns Cross who estimate three days for the job and offer the option of overnighting.

However, having two dogs and considering the cold weather, I will likely stay in a b&b or Travelodge.

Returning to the UK on Thursday ...


----------



## john1974 (Nov 21, 2018)

hi Chris

I work nearish to  JC I think ! (there is marquis here too, just need to check map)

I could get you to Surrey/Hamp for fuel money if that helps

sorry haven't read all thread

John


----------



## john1974 (Nov 21, 2018)

just checked and I am near MarQ, A22, although JC is only 20K away, on the A21, so quite do-able if you need some moving


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 22, 2018)

That's a most generous offer ... Thank you.

However I have located some Airbnb options near Johns Cross and I plan to stay in one of these whilst the 'van is being repaired.

I am back in the UK now, my trip to France lasting just three days! Expensive jaunt, £200 in ferry fares ...

I have emailed P&O suggesting that an onboard announcement that the autoroute in Calais was blocked by protesters would have been a great idea. I note that their Twitter feed did post warnings but an announcement would have been immediate and effective.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 23, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> One of the "Fears of Full-timing" is What to do if you do not have the MoHo.
> We loaned ours out and the awning got damaged.
> Insurance arranged the repair but we had to book in to a "Holiday Cottage" for a week Sat to Sat.
> Got the MoHo to them 8am Mon morning and got it back late afternoon Wed a bit earlier than expected so all was well.
> ...



Yes I stayed on the marina in my van while they fixed it but my damage was not as severe as Chris’s van and they may need that inside the workshop to fix.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 7, 2018)

Update ...

At last the repairs have been approved and the 'van is booked in from the 17th at Johns Cross.

I have found a lovely Airbnb  to stay just down the road.

Hopefully I can have another attempt to go to the south of France well before Christmas.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 20, 2018)

Johns Cross have made a good job of the repairs. I collected the 'van this morning.

I will be back there in the Spring for the job to be completed. Unfortunately the replacement window and a trim cap did not arrive in time from Auto Trail but the 'van now looks tidy and is entirely usable.

Tonight I'm at Newhaven and I'm booked on the 2200 sailing to Dieppe on Saturday.

I would have preferred to go tomorrow morning but although there is space for the 'van there is no space for my dogs!

Bizarrely there is a limit of 25 dogs even though they travel in the vehicle.

The evening crossing and the Saturday morning crossing are ridiculously expensive, more than twice the fare ...

Hopefully I'll be by the Med just after Christmas.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 20, 2018)

Good luck , Chris. 
You certainly deserve some.
Put this lot down as an adventure... You'll be able to brag about it, and embroider it every time you tell it.
Remember, some poor souls go a whole lifetime, without ever having an adventure.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 21, 2018)

Glad your sorted Chris and keep well away from the rest of the Johnny Foreigners over there         :scared:

My plans of getting over there and possibly meeting up have been over ruled so maybe next year, god willing, wind in the right direction, etc.etc.     :rolleyes2:

Have a good trip    :wave:


----------



## izwozral (Dec 21, 2018)

Great news Chris, put the last weeks behind you and start your adventure anew. Have a fantastic time and keep us posted, lots of piccys too please.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 21, 2018)

Pleased you're finally sorted, Chris.
Very good luck with your next attempt at crossing and enjoy when you finally get there!

That's a weird restriction for dogs, isn't it?! Wonder who dreamt that one up?


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 21, 2018)

Chris good to hear you are sorted and on your way after all the troubles.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 21, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Pleased you're finally sorted, Chris.
> Very good luck with your next attempt at crossing and enjoy when you finally get there!
> 
> That's a weird restriction for dogs, isn't it?! Wonder who dreamt that one up?



Someone who doesn’t like dogs


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 21, 2018)

Great glad your rocking and rolling again and heading for the warmth. Well warmer than the UK  Maybe bump into you ? Dads down here  you do now know he’s not really my Dad ?


----------



## alcam (Dec 21, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Pleased you're finally sorted, Chris.
> Very good luck with your next attempt at crossing and enjoy when you finally get there!
> 
> That's a weird restriction for dogs, isn't it?! Wonder who dreamt that one up?



It is very weird . Love to hear the official explanation


----------



## runnach (Dec 21, 2018)

As Paul says all this part of the adventure just doesn't seem so at the time anyway at least in France for Christmas

re the carriage of dogs I don't know the definitive answer but not all the carriers are approved for the pet passport scheme that is ultimately controlled by DEFRA so I suspect one of their terms and conditions and possibly based on welfare

Have a good one 

Channa


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 21, 2018)

Penny13 said:


> Great glad your rocking and rolling again and heading for the warmth. Well warmer than the UK  Maybe bump into you ? Dads down here  you do now know he’s not really my Dad ?



Yes ... Forgotten 'bout that


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 21, 2018)

Delighted you are on the move again.  All a pain, but at least no one was injured in the making of this tale.  Looking forward to hearing about your movements, so to speak!


----------

